# Colorodo in end of December or in January?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely January. The end of the December is the absolute worst. Tons of tourist traffic due to holiday trips without the great snow coverage and decent weather that usually accompanies spring break time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck Breck go to some place off the beaten path it's tourist hell at that time.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck Breck go to some place off the beaten path it's tourist hell at that time.





linvillegorge said:


> Definitely January. The end of the December is the absolute worst. Tons of tourist traffic due to holiday trips without the great snow coverage and decent weather that usually accompanies spring break time.


You know i went this past Dec from the 22nd till Jan 1st and i must admit i didn't find it too busy to have a ton of fun. This may have to do with the fact that i live in Aus with small shitty crowded slopes but i really didn't find it too busy at all. I am sure if you are a local and are used to wide open runs and small crowds in general then of course xmas period to new years would be extremely busy, but i guess i just wanted to say my experience wasn't as bad as i was expecting. 

The longest i waited in line was 25 mins and that was only because it was at the quicksilver lift at the bottom of peak 9 and i was with my 5yo daughter on her first lift ride. After that wait which seemed like forever we just lapped mercury, falcon. I found that peak 7 got really busy around 11am so we then went back to peak 9, 10. Didn't do a lot on peak 8 but found the CO super chair wasn't a long wait when we did ride 8.

The thing i would say though is, like linvillegorge said the snow coverage was shitty when i was there (about 50% open and not top of peak8) and when i go back (which i will) it will be end of feb start of march as i see its dumping there right now. As for Breck itself i loved the town and enjoyed how nice the locals were (didn't meet BA hahaha) but in all seriousness i loved my 10 days there and the people that i met really did make a great impression. Even my wife who is from Louisiana commented on how nice people are there and thats a lot coming from someone who prides themselves on southern hospitality.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a trip booked for early December, but on some sort of intuition I moved it to end of January thank goodness because this year sucked. It wasn't even fully open when we got there but it was better than early December.

I'd go January if you can. It's almost guaranteed to be more coverage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CJ this year was a crazy exception to the busy side of things. I've never seen a X mas holiday season with this little tourists in the 6 years I've been up here. But on a good year there's a reason you don't see me ride from around the 23rd till the 2nd and that's the lines and shit. I've seen 2 hour lift lines peak holiday season. 

As far as the town nothing tops it. There's a few fucktards that hate on tourists here and I don't have a problem screaming at them for that and being that guy. But over all the town knows tourism is our bread and butter and it caters to them. 10 dollar cheese burgers and pay parking all over with 3 parking enforcement officers giving out tickets. But the quality of restaurants, lodging, and shopping is world class. 

Hell there's a reason I live here year round.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I believe it must have been a down year for tourists as everyone I have spoken to says the same things about how busy it gets during holiday season, I guess what we lucked out in snow quality we gained in fewer crowds, which in all honesty is what my wife and girl needed to get more time on the snow, but man I'm mad about how much snow there is now!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the crowds were down this year because there wasn't shit for snow in late December. Things have gotten better in the last 3-4 weeks, but we're still way behind. It's just been nice to actually ride some snow again instead of fucking hardpack.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

The more i think about long lines and crowds and the more i think of how i needed a lot more snow when i was in CO the more chance there is of my doing heli boarding in NZ this coming southern winter!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

December is always a crap shoot. More often than not it's just okay. 50-80% of any given mountain is open. Usually on the lower end of that number. Every once in awhile you get a season like last year and everything is open by the Holidays. Then you get this year and you're lucky to have 25% of the mountain open by that time. January is generally a good month in Colorado. Snow fall is typically comes in on a regular basis and the powder days start racking up. It's no guarantee, but it's a more solid bet than December.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! You guys really helped me out. I'll point my friend to this thread and maybe re-schedule our trip for the end of January. December's more convenient, but if there's not that much snow and if the lines are hours long, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

January is the way to go!!! Feb and March even better. Copper Mountain rocks!!! Not crowded, cool people, good village, awesome terrain!!! When I moved here the locals told me to hit Copper and stay away from the crowded,expensive Breck. Good luck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Coppers actually more expensive than Breck as it's a resort and governed by Resort tax not town taxes. 

End of January is actually the best between X-Games and SIA Tradeshow the county gets real empty up here.


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

Your right, I use coupons for Copper and haven't seen any for Breck, like the Shell two for One with fill-up. I think the snow is better in Feb and March, like the snow over the past 3 weeks is the weeks has been the best of the season.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Coppers actually more expensive than Breck as it's a resort and governed by Resort tax not town taxes.
> 
> End of January is actually the best between X-Games and SIA Tradeshow the county gets real empty up here.


Is this for Breckinridge or Coppers?


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Coppers actually more expensive than Breck as it's a resort and governed by Resort tax not town taxes.
> 
> End of January is actually the best between X-Games and SIA Tradeshow the county gets real empty up here.


I can agree with this. My family does a trip every year to Beaver Creek the last week in January and most days during the trip its like having the mountain(and 3pm free cookies!!!) all to yourself.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mel M said:


> Is this for Breckinridge or Coppers?


ITS FOR COLORADO.

End of Jan/beg of Feb everyone is between vacations (xMas & spring break), its cold, and usually the most snow.

March has good snow, but it also has like 9 weeks of spring break - heres the math:

4.5 weeks in march + every family + 500 kids from every college in the nation = 2000 weeks of spring break during march.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> ITS FOR COLORADO.
> 
> End of Jan/beg of Feb everyone is between vacations (xMas & spring break), its cold, and usually the most snow.
> 
> ...


Sweet! :thumbsup:

I'm glad to get input from people that live in the area. 

It's a big group and our first trip to Colorado, so avoiding big lines, overcrowding, closed trails and little snow is definitely NOT what we wanted our experience to be.

Thanks again!


----------

